# New software POS closing



## Angular Momentum (Oct 14, 2020)

So, like a bunch of stores, we got a software update. 

It has it's issues but we were told you can still sell after closing the register. Has anyone tried this? Does anyone close all registers at the end of the night then sell things at the end.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 14, 2020)

you do not close the registers. you merely swap the start funds. continue using them whenever you want. you can and should do the same with self checkout as well


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 14, 2020)

We close them but stop using them. Why would you continue to use them?  The sales for the day wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 14, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> We close them but stop using them. Why would you continue to use them?  The sales for the day wouldn't be accurate.


cash is irrelevant and a fraction of our business (and is essentially a lump sum when given to the courier anyway) and any non-cash business you do on the registers after swapping start funds will be charged to the current day anyway.

leaving them open is best practice and also more convenient for the guest


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2020)

New Register POS
					

Hi,   Our store recently updated the registers to a new POS. We are still learning how to use it, which is pretty much self explanatory. We figured out that there are some functions that we can not do anymore, or haven't figured out how to do it. My question is, how do you requisition something...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Angular Momentum (Oct 15, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> you do not close the registers. you merely swap the start funds. continue using them whenever you want. you can and should do the same with self checkout as well


I'm wondering if you may know where I can find this information on workday?

I've discussed it with my leadership team and I seem to be the only one thinking it was meant to be this way, although they all see the merit to it.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 15, 2020)

Angular Momentum said:


> I'm wondering if you may know where I can find this information on workday?
> 
> I've discussed it with my leadership team and I seem to be the only one thinking it was meant to be this way, although they all see the merit to it.


Workbench -> New Point of Sale -> Workarounds


----------



## Angular Momentum (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Angular Momentum (Oct 22, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> you do not close the registers. you merely swap the start funds. continue using them whenever you want. you can and should do the same with self checkout as well


I found the info about the new registers, thanks to you. We are now re banking and using them. 

I've looked and looked for information about self checkout, and doing the same thing, because you mentioned that. I really want to implement it but I have to show my ETL and SD the proof. Do you know where I can find it?


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 22, 2020)

Angular Momentum said:


> I found the info about the new registers, thanks to you. We are now re banking and using them.
> 
> I've looked and looked for information about self checkout, and doing the same thing, because you mentioned that. I really want to implement it but I have to show my ETL and SD the proof. Do you know where I can find it?


it is not spelled out as clearly but on workbench it looks like this 

they do not show up on a closing checklist because they use the same software as new pos. just swap the start funds and leave them open for later, and then at most log them out once the last guest leaves for the night

Easy


----------

